# Replacing Recessed Lighting Fixtures



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Replacing old cans is not too bad, as long as they're not little wee one's. 

I start by removing the interior, and cutting the whip. Next, get some tools up inside the ceiling cavity. Normally a pair of dikes and a flat bar. Working through the opening, pry the plaster frame loose and toss it back inside the ceiling. Install the new can.

If the new can is larger than the old can opening, make a plywood template. Cut a hole out of a piece of 3/4" plywood the size of the new opening, and use it to guide the outside of the holesaw when you enlarge the can hole. The pilot bit will be of no use when you already have a hole.


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

Reseman, You said "spray on insulation" . Did you mean the cavity will be filled with expanding spray foam or did you mean blown in insulation ? These are completely different methods . If the homeowner is using blown in type, It might be a possibility to change the can & gooseneck from the same size / make , using an IC rated can . Most cans have the thermal cutout located in the can portion itself and you could save a whole bunch of labor and mess. If it turns out that spray foam will be used I would suggest checking that the IC rating includes that type of Insulation specifically. You may need to use the full box type of can which cannot be installed old work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

yankeewired said:


> Reseman, You said "spray on insulation" . Did you mean the cavity will be filled with expanding spray foam or did you mean blown in insulation ? These are completely different methods . If the homeowner is using blown in type, It might be a possibility to change the can & gooseneck from the same size / make , using an IC rated can . Most cans have the thermal cutout located in the can portion itself and you could save a whole bunch of labor and mess. If it turns out that spray foam will be used I would suggest checking that the IC rating includes that type of Insulation specifically. You may need to use the full box type of can which cannot be installed old work.


 
Great point, on the spray foam jobs these are all I have seen used.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I have at times installed some sheet metal around the cans to keep them away from insulation. It takes a little bigger piece than you might think but it works to keep the cans clear.


----------



## Apc-Jr (Sep 28, 2008)

chicken wire is good too..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

There was a study done on spray foam some years back, and its been found that when it starts to break down over time it releases formaldahyde into the air. My good friend is a bio chemical scientist and he told me this some time back.


----------



## junemartys (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow. That sounds cool. :blink:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I can't imagine that cans are legal in the spray foam that hardens. How do you access the wiring compartment????

Check this video out.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Why are we looking at a (3) year old thread.. :blink:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

B4T said:


> Why are we looking at a (3) year old thread.. :blink:


 
LOL !!!!:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B4T said:


> Why are we looking at a (3) year old thread.. :blink:


Cause no one has dredged up a 4 year old thread today so we have to settle for for this one


----------

